# BREV. BOLLA



## tomsanand (Feb 9, 2012)

I found this bottle in 1954 on the banks of Bayou Bienvenue outside New Orleans, La.  It was found in an area where the British were known to have encamped prior to the battle of New Orleans.  I has numrous bubbles and flaws, no cracks and the seam does not extend through the top.  Any ideas on what it's worth?  How do I add photo?


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 9, 2012)

Brev Bolla was (is?) a wine that was still being made as recent as at least 1969, and still bottled in the green bottles. http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1969-bolla-valpolicella-20874612


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello Tom,

 Welcome to the A-BN. There is some photo help HERE.

 Are we talking about a green banjo shaped bottle? 





From.

Bolla History The above is a modern bottle from Italy. 

 I would not be surprised to find empty spirits bottles in the vicinity of Bayou Bienvenue.


----------



## tomsanand (Feb 9, 2012)

The bottle is similar but the BREV. BOLLA letters are only 1/4 inch high and 2 inches long, very slightly raised.  The inside of the bottle has many bubbles and slight imperfections.  Where I found this bottle in 1954 was a 9 mile boat trip for the nearest dock.  Rember the fastest boats then were very slow.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2012)

> Rember the fastest boats then were very slow.


 
 Hey Tom,

 I think they were fast enough to blow your hair back. So, show us your bottle, please. Have you found others in the intervening years?


----------

